# New Gary Loomis Company?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Same pig, different color lipstick.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Another Gary Loomis Company, selling just blanks

https://northforkcomposites.com/


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Same pig, different color lipstick.




Pita website is not shopper friendly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chopsflyfishes said:


> https://edgerods.com
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about Gary's new company? Mid price rods with interesting graphite grips sold factory direct.


He has had that going since 2014 and I think Rick Pope of TFO was partnering with him in 2015 (Gary's booth was in TFO's booth in the 2015 iCast). But I don't know if Rick is still involved. I know a couple of years ago they were dumping inventory and had some good deals out there. But I don't know what the status of the company is right now.

Which leads me to say that most of these smaller companies will be doing deals on equipment due to the lack of sales because of the covid crap.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My good friend @fishnogeek has an Edge 6wt. I really like the rod. Good light feel in the hand, fast with plenty of power but loads just deep enough into the top part of the midsection to give the rod some feel. Not as responsive as a Sage X or as powerful as say a Scott Meridian but a nice feel to the rod. It happens to also be a good looking rod as well.


----------



## fishnogeek (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah, like @jay.bush1434 said, I'm a fan. I've had 5 or 6 rods from EDGE now, and both the 691 beta and 890 beta have stayed in the primary quiver for a few years now. The only ones I've sold off didn't have fighting butts....because, well, fighting butts.

I've had great interactions with the shop, too. I broke the 691 during a carp tournament a few years back - not on a fish, and I don't want to talk about it - and called the customer service folks the next day to find out what it would take to get it fixed. Ended up having a glorious conversation with one of the guys about the rods, the industry in general, culture, cuisine, corporate software packages, global geopolitics, whether or not the so-called Four Asian Tigers could be considered the modern incarnations of the Renaissance-era Italian city-states....easily the best convo I had with a complete stranger during that entire year.

Oh, and we talked about fishing, of course.

We also discussed their fairly bold and controversial decision to cut their prices in half and sell direct rather than working through the traditional network of distributors, reps, and retail shops. I've lingered on the edge of the industry for most of my life, so that part was particularly interesting. My impression is mostly that the jury is still out on whether or not that approach "works" (and we'd probably need to define what we mean by "works" over a few drinks), but they still seem to be plenty busy. 

Give a listen to the podcast that April Vokey did with Gary a few years ago. It's worthwhile just for the stories and history, but he also tells some of the saga that brought him from G. Loomis to EDGE / North Fork.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

fishnogeek said:


> We also discussed their fairly bold and controversial decision to cut their prices in half and sell direct rather than working through the traditional network of distributors, reps, and retail shops. I've lingered on the edge of the industry for most of my life, so that part was particularly interesting. My impression is mostly that the jury is still out on whether or not that approach "works" (and we'd probably need to define what we mean by "works" over a few drinks), but they still seem to be plenty busy.
> 
> Give a listen to the podcast that April Vokey did with Gary a few years ago. It's worthwhile just for the stories and history, but he also tells some of the saga that brought him from G. Loomis to EDGE / North Fork.


 I actually like the idea of cutting the prices in half and offering them company/mfg/factor direct to save people money. But what I see is one of the biggest challenges is people trying out rods to see and feel if they fit them and their casting and needs. Very hard to do that factory direct and that's where really good fly shops shows their value.


----------

